# Erfahrungen mit Wildsau Enduro?



## BAMBAM (2. September 2006)

Hallo, ich würde mich für eine Wildsau Enduro interessieren . Denke das Bike wäre richtig für mich, da ich überwiegend in den Alpen und auf Singeltrails unterwegs bin. 

Hat jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit einer Enduro bezgl. Alpencorss gemacht? Wippt Sie sehr, oder hat man das Gefühl Kraft in die Federwege zu verschießen? 

Das Gewicht dürft sich ruhig so um die 15-16kg einpändeln, da ich selbst 119kg stemme. 

Was ich benötigen würde wäre eine Ausfallende für die Speedhub! Weiß jemand ob die Aufpreis kostet?
Außerdem sollte das Oberrohr nicht zu kurz sein, da ich 1,96m groß bin aber nur 85cm Beininnenlänge hab.


----------



## Salzi (9. September 2006)

HAllo BAMBAM, unter http://www.alutech-bikes.com/de/frames/wildsau_enduro.html findest Du die Geometriedaten der Enduro. In der Preisliste http://www.alutech-bikes.com/de/preisliste/index.html steht bei "Sonderartikel, Aufpreise" das der Zuggegenhalter für Rohloffnaben 29,90 Aufpreis kostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## free.rider (21. September 2006)

Hi BAMBAM,

also mit Alpencross weis ich nicht ob das so funktioniert. Ich habe mein Enduro schon relativ "leicht" aufgebaut. Es bringt trotzdem fast 18 Kg auf die Waage. Habe allerdings eine Marzocchi 66 Light Gabel und ein FOX Vanillia RC verbaut. Da kann man sicherlich noch Gewicht einsparen. Mit einem Plattform Dämpfer bekomst Du das Wippen auch in den Griff. Ansonsten ist es ein geiles Bike. Ich kurbel mich das auch fast jeden Berg mit hoch. Dauert halt ein wenig länger bist Du oben bist


----------



## der-tick.de (21. September 2006)

Also mit Enduroparts solltest du weit unter 18kg kommen... Auch mit Rohloff.
Meine Sau wiegt mit Tourenlaufradsatz ca. 17kg und ich hab ne Wildsau Team mit 888er und Fox DHX 5.


----------



## Heiko_München (21. September 2006)

....wegen ner tourentauglichen Endurosau, schau mal hier meine Sau

...wiegt zwar jetzt mit Big Bettys, anderen Bremsen (Magura Louise FR mit großen Scheiben), etc etwa 16,5 kg .... aber immer noch sehr gut für Trailtouren in den Alpen (mit Tragen) machbar!

   

Grüße
Heiko


----------



## THBiker (21. September 2006)

Leichte Laufräder und Reifen drauf und die Sau ist voll tourentauglich......ok....Marathon wirst du wahscheinlich nicht gewinnen!

Alpentouren habe ich mit meiner Sau auch gemacht......ging überraschend gut! Also mit leichtem Aufbau....Luftdämpfer und Gabel....leichte Parts....etc, denke ich, dann sind 15 kg drin! Ich bin mit meiner allerding bei 18-19kg, hab jedoch auch nicht gespart! Touren bis 1500 Hm sind trotzdem drin...ok, ich bin dann etwas platter als der rest 

hier mal meine, noch mit altem Setup


----------



## TinglTanglTom (21. September 2006)

schon cool wie weit man das gewicht dennoch mit leicht parts drücken kann.
ich bekomm meine hardride z.b. nicht unter 17,5...


----------



## THBiker (21. September 2006)

allein wenn ich leichte Laufräder und Reifen draufmachen würde, würde ich wohl 1,5 kg sparen   
naja Luftgabel und Dämpfer....nochmal 1-1,5 kg oder


----------



## axel123 (21. September 2006)

hallo,

meine wiegt 15,5 kg in xxl mit rohloff nabe....

es ist also manchmal mehr drin, als man denkt


----------



## BAMBAM (25. September 2006)

Hi,

das hört sich vielversprechend an. Jetzt stellt sich nur noch die Frage ob ich das Bike mit einem Luftdämpfer ausstatten kann?

120 kg und Luft was meint Ihr dazu?

Vorneweg ich droppe nicht, bin selbstständig und sollte mir nichts brechen, daher laß ich von den ganz harten Sachen die Finger weg. 

Mfg Werner Friedl


----------



## THBiker (25. September 2006)

BAMBAM schrieb:


> Vorneweg ich droppe nicht, bin selbstständig und sollte mir nichts brechen, daher laß ich von den ganz harten Sachen die Finger weg.
> 
> Mfg Werner Friedl



Ok....weiß zwar nicht wie der Zusammenhang zwischen selbstständig, brechen und droppen besteht ...man kann sich auch bei einfachen Sachen die Knochen brechen...ich kann ein Lied davon singen   


aber ich denke ein Luftdämpfer ist möglich...zum Touren sowieso! Frag doch am besten mal den Jürgen, der kennt doch seine Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axel123 (25. September 2006)

BAMBAM schrieb:


> 120 kg und Luft was meint Ihr dazu?



also 125 kg und dhx air funktionieren 

du hast sogar eher ein problem, wenn du es mit stahlfeder versuchst, da du bei deinem gewicht und mit dem übersetzungsverhältnis der sau eine abgefahren harte feder brauchst. 
bei toxoholics gibt´s dazu auch einen spring rate calculator, der auch den benötigten luftdruck für den dämpfer anzeigt...


----------

